# 1991 maxima bose stereo



## adamblawrence (Aug 4, 2007)

Does anyone know the max wattage of the bose system? I am thinking of changing the head unit and dont really feel like re-wiring, unless the bose system doesnt really put out any watts. Thanks for contributing all you guys contribute.

Adam


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

I think that the stock bose unit sends signal only(pre-amp out), so to replace the head unit you will have to find another one that has signal only(pre-amp out), or you could change both speakers and head unit. because each speaker has it's own amp in a bose system.


----------



## adamblawrence (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks I have red 91' se also. I am yanking out the bose and replacing it with alpine this weekend. I think each indivdual amp puts out 50 watts max per speaker.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

the bose H/U uses a very low level output that goes to each individually amplified speaker which then goes into the bose specific 1 ohm speakers.


----------



## adamblawrence (Aug 4, 2007)

i just rewired/bypassed the amps the and still use the harnesses on each invidual speaker. I removed the amps on the door speakers, yellow and purple are the speaker - +, and just plugedd the harnesses back in.


----------

